# Should I buy?



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Yall,

I'm interested in this doe. I'm not sure how much she is, I emailed the owner, and I'm still waiting for a reply.

What do Yall think about her?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking little thing  good body, good length and width


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok it was too good to be true! They wanted $1750 for her!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

amanda2017 said:


> Ok it was too good to be true! They wanted $1750 for her!


Ouch!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my. That's a lot.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:faint:That is WAAAY, WAAAAAYYY too much money! :shock: too bad


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes! I was like  when I saw it!


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

And she's not even registerd!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HA! They want that price without papers?? Yeah, right!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

amanda2017 said:


> And she's not even registerd!


:faint:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow!  Did they say why she was priced like that? I can't believe someone would try to sell a kid of that much that isn't papered.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You'd be surprised. I've seen nonregistered wether bucks selling for at least $5000 at weaning.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

CountyLineAcres said:


> You'd be surprised. I've seen nonregistered wether bucks selling for at least $5000 at weaning.


Unbelievable!!!! I guess breeding for show wethers you don't need papers but wouldn't you want them anyway as proof of their bloodlines?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I honestly have no idea. I may be raising show and breeding boers, but the competitive wether industry is beyond me.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

What do Yall think about this doe? She's about a week old


----------



## WalnutRidge (May 20, 2013)

The market wether bucks aren't papered because they are cross breeds most are heavily breed from ibex bucks back to boer to get better skin and smaller frames. That doe will bring that price, if she's from a good wether buck!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Who would pay that much for her, or for wethers for that matter?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

WalnutRidge said:


> The market wether bucks aren't papered because they are cross breeds most are heavily breed from ibex bucks back to boer to get better skin and smaller frames. That doe will bring that price, if she's from a good wether buck!


What are ibex? Is it a breed?


----------

